# Tangy Tranquility - 20L Topfin 'Planted' Tanganyika Tank



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

It's been forever since I've posted a pic of one of my tanks. So, here are some recent pics of my Shelldweller tank. This tank is proves the impossible possible. I'm getting nice healthy growth with 0.75WPG, I'm growing plants with African Cichlids, and I'm growing rooted plants with Stappersii, which by all accounts is a 2" bulldozer. Oh, and gotta love the fertilization regime. See below for details. Thanks for looking - I hope you like it!

Specs: 
20L Topfin Tank w/Black Silicone
Marineland-knockoff HOB Filter
200w Stealth Heater
Lighting: 15w T-8 Florescent
Background: Blue Plastic w/Vaseline
Substrate: Oolitic Aragonite
Hardscape: 40x Escargot Shells, 5x Sandstone Rocks

Inhabitants:
6x 'Lamprologus' stappersii
1x Panaque maccus (Clown Pleco)
?x Ramshorn Snails

Plants:
Hygrophila difformis
Anubias coffeefolia
Egeria najas
Vallisneria spiralis

Fertilization Regime:
Nada

Pics:


----------



## aroussel (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice stapp.!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very coll wish there was more


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love it!! iS there any more fish youll be adding?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thx guys/gals.



F8LBITEva said:


> I love it!! iS there any more fish youll be adding?


No plans to add anymore fish, except Stappersii babies if/when that happens.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Cool shellie tank, great pics of your fish too. :thumb:


----------

